# How to claim 5 points for my Australia Work experience



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

I worked in a Indian IT company from Sep2006 to Sep2010. In between i was in Australia from Sep2008-Sep2009(1 year)

I am planning to claim 5 points for my overseas experience

In that case, should i be submitting a separate experience letter for my overseas experience, though i was working for the same company?

My current employment letter from this company says i have from with that company from Sep2006 to Sep2010(4 years)

I thought just submitting the payslips and bank details for that 1 year would be enough at a later stage

Thanks all


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

coolblues said:


> I worked in a Indian IT company from Sep2006 to Sep2010. In between i was in Australia from Sep2008-Sep2009(1 year)
> 
> I am planning to claim 5 points for my overseas experience
> 
> ...


Let me explain you what I've done in my case. I was working with some XYZ since 2004-2013 and I'm working onshore since 2007 Nov. Whilst assessing my work experience What I've done was I've selected two candidates that covered my total experience . One for my offshore experience and one for my onshore experience and submitted statutory declarations from each of them. 
Cheers!


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Let me explain you what I've done in my case. I was working with some XYZ since 2004-2013 and I'm working onshore since 2007 Nov. Whilst assessing my work experience What I've done was I've selected two candidates that covered my total experience . One for my offshore experience and one for my onshore experience and submitted statutory declarations from each of them.
> Cheers!



Thanks.. In your case just two would suffice..

But in my case, i came back after a year of onsite experience. 
Sep 2006- sep 2008(XXX, offshore)
Sep 2008- sep 2009(XXX, onsite)
Sep2009 - Sep2010 (XXX, offshore)

How do i cover the experience certificate from employer?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

coolblues said:


> Thanks.. In your case just two would suffice..
> 
> But in my case, i came back after a year of onsite experience.
> Sep 2006- sep 2008(XXX, offshore)
> ...


Most of our Indian companies would not issue experience letter. Can you prepare 3 SD's with 3 different people in your case? . BTW do you have PayG/Group certificate, Super statements issued whilst you are in Aus for your entire stay? That can also give good weight-age to your claim.

Rgds.


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Most of our Indian companies would not issue experience letter. Can you prepare 3 SD's with 3 different people in your case? . BTW do you have PayG/Group certificate, Super statements issued whilst you are in Aus for your entire stay? That can also give good weight-age to your claim.
> 
> Rgds.



I have got the experience letter from the company but its for the whole tenure of mine and it does not mention my Aus experience

But i can get a separate one from my employer stating that i was in Aus for a year.

I have few payslips, bank statements, tax filed details..

Any advice here pls?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

coolblues said:


> But i can get a separate one from my employer stating that i was in Aus for a year.
> 
> I have few payslips, bank statements, tax filed details..
> 
> Any advice here pls?


If you can get these details complies with the required format and standards then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

Redtape said:


> If you can get these details complies with the required format and standards then it shouldn't be a problem.


Please dont mind me asking

Can you brief it please


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

coolblues said:


> Please dont mind me asking
> 
> Can you brief it please


Never mind. The standard format should contain your Full name, Occupation, your onsite tenure dates and your roles and responsibilities back then along with authorized signatory (May be HR representative / Manager) along with his direct contact number.

Detail information available at DIAC's website. Check this link.

Skilled – Transitional – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885)

Rgds,


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Never mind. The standard format should contain your Full name, Occupation, your onsite tenure dates and your roles and responsibilities back then along with authorized signatory (May be HR representative / Manager) along with his direct contact number.
> 
> Detail information available at DIAC's website. Check this link.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much..I will get this one for Onsite experience

Off shore experience- Can i mention in the emp reference letter as

Employee worked in XXX, India from Sep 2006- sep 2008(1 year), Sep2009 - Sep2010(1 year)


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

coolblues said:


> Thanks so much..I will get this one for Onsite experience
> 
> Off shore experience- Can i mention in the emp reference letter as
> 
> Employee worked in XXX, India from Sep 2006- sep 2008(1 year), Sep2009 - Sep2010(1 year)


Has any one come across this situation ..


----------



## zahanggir (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I am doing Phd in an Australian university with IPRS scholarship from October 30, 2014 and also work as a sessional academic from April, 2015. How can I claim 5 points for Australian experience from this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You'd need to ensure this work is included in your positive skills assessment. It would need to be full-time paid employment.


----------

